# Totally Unexpected



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

I was welcoming a new guy (mikegates) in the 'Introduction' section when I noticed he asked for some suggestions on good cigars. His tastes looked somewhat similar to mine, so I PM'ed the guy with a list of a few I really like. When I got home yesterday - BOOOM-:baffled: this guy hits me with 5 good lookin' sticks. Thanks Mike for the hit! Looks like you are starting out strong on CL.

NOW WATCH YOUR BACK!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice Victor, great hit Mike.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

That is cool great smokes!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit there!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

WTG Mike!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool hit right there what are the 2 sticks on the left?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

nice hit!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

No doubt related to Bill 

Nice Hit


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

How did he get through the Holt Road Defence System (HRDS)? I'm going to have to redouble the security measures... more patroling... more check points.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice hit.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

jitzy said:


> very cool hit right there what are the 2 sticks on the left?


Those are Sabroso Cigars. They have been discontinued for over 10 years by Swisher Intl. Sabroso was the Swisher Hand Rolled line, and after the cigar hype went away so did these smokes. Swisher has been aging them since in their warehouse humi and WOW the cello is very yellow. I've tryed a few (got a 25er from JR a month ago when they bought up a bunch and sold them bulk) and they are good!! I'll be sending out the Sabrosos in future bombs, It'll be my signature move of sorts haha! Enjoy the smokes Vic !


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Great hit


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

good stuff mike! me and you should team up sometime soon


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> good stuff mike! me and you should team up sometime soon


hey now - better watch out:mrcool:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit for sure.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

vic your not excluded! i think theres a few targets we need to engage relitively soon hahaa


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Armenian said:


> How did he get through the Holt Road Defence System (HRDS)? I'm going to have to redouble the security measures... more patroling... more check points.


Hurry up man - get that thing up and running ASAP!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice job Mike


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice hit Mike!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice hit pro


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice hit!


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Vic81 said:


> Hurry up man - get that thing up and running ASAP!!!


I'm working on it man. Look... your boy is going to have to pull more shifts in tower 3 overlooking the ECP.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Nice job Mike


Thanks for the help


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

nice.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Hit


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great hit


----------

